# front panel configurations for HP Vectra VL400 using D9820-60007 motherboard



## dyigz (Aug 20, 2006)

can anyone know the front panel configurations for D9820-6007 motherboard? this motherboard come from HP Vectra VL400 desktop but don't have manual, I don't know where should I connect the switch or reset switch on this board. Thanks


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Try this site.
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...askId=101&prodTypeId=12454&prodSeriesId=32853


----------



## Changeling (Nov 7, 2005)

I've been seaching for ages.

best I can do is

http://www.elhvb.com/mboards/OEM/HP/

Its the second one in the list. The bad news is I clicked the link and got unable to load page. Possible down server hope you have more luck.

Now, the mainboard has been rebadged by Good 'ole HP its real name is a Mitac 6515WU see uploaded doc file.


----------



## dyigz (Aug 20, 2006)

thanks you very much guys for your help!!


----------

